# My new boat



## Pont (Feb 9, 2008)

I hope this shows up. I'm not real familiar with posting pics, so be gentle, it's my first time! :wink:


----------



## Pont (Feb 9, 2008)

Now I just need to put my batteries in and the ice to break. 3 more weeks and I'm breakin out the Cartharts! I got cabin fever like theres nooooo tomorrow!


----------



## Jim (Feb 9, 2008)

Nice boat man! I love those jet boats!  

Thanks for joining!

Jim


----------



## redbug (Feb 9, 2008)

nice ride.. nothing scarier than going fast in shallow water..
Last year in Fla I was in a glass boat doing 65mph in 2' of water I just closed my eyes and prayed

Wayne


----------



## pbw (Feb 9, 2008)

:shock: 

Nice boat, love the look of alum with no paint.


----------



## little anth (Feb 9, 2008)

sweet boat and welcome


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Feb 9, 2008)

Beautiful rig! Welcome Aboard!


----------



## slim357 (Feb 9, 2008)

Nice rig did you do the mods yours self.


----------



## shamoo (Feb 9, 2008)

Welcome pont, nice rig.


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 9, 2008)

Welcome to the site! Very nice boat, I would love to have a river boat. I also like the bimini top. They are totally under used on freshwater boats.


----------



## bassboy1 (Feb 9, 2008)

Nice. And, it even has an Etec on the back. Yeah buddy!!


----------



## Pont (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks all. I picked it up at the end of December. It's been nothin but a money pit since, but that will be over hopefully soon! First boat and all soo...
Anyway, it's a 1852 Legendcraft. I had to do a lot of things myself, but for the most part it came like that. I figured that the bimini top would keep momma happy when I'm fishin and she's layin out. Gotta keep momma happy or no more hall passes! Ha! Anyway, it came with 2 gravity fed live wells under the driver seat and one under the passenger seat. I just put aerators in them and ran the wire. I had to put the trollin motor on and depth finders. I'm seriously considering putting on a 797c SI humminbird on it! LOL! Imagine, a jet with side imaging! I can go where you can't and see what you can't! 
I bought it from a guy in Missouri called the Jet Doctor. If anyone is looking for a jet like this, or a jet period, check him out. All he does is specialize in setting up jet boats. His service is awsome and personalble! He has a lot of good stuff in his used section too. I found mine in the used section for 10,500.00 with a 7yr warranty on the motor. https://www.jetdoctor.net/


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 10, 2008)

Pont said:


> It's been nothin but a money pit since, but that will be over hopefully soon!




Hehehe welcome to the site and every boat is a money pit, as boathauler's signature goes:

B.O.A.T ------- Break Out Another Thousand


----------



## Jim (Feb 10, 2008)

jkbirocz said:


> Welcome to the site! Very nice boat, I would love to have a river boat. I also like the bimini top. They are totally under used on freshwater boats.



Just noticed that! That is awesome!


----------



## Jim (Feb 10, 2008)

Pont said:


> Thanks all. I picked it up at the end of December. It's been nothin but a money pit since, but that will be over hopefully soon! First boat and all soo...
> Anyway, it's a 1852 Legendcraft. I had to do a lot of things myself, but for the most part it came like that. I figured that the bimini top would keep momma happy when I'm fishin and she's layin out. Gotta keep momma happy or no more hall passes! Ha! Anyway, it came with 2 gravity fed live wells under the driver seat and one under the passenger seat. I just put aerators in them and ran the wire. I had to put the trollin motor on and depth finders. I'm seriously considering putting on a 797c SI humminbird on it! LOL! Imagine, a jet with side imaging! I can go where you can't and see what you can't!
> I bought it from a guy in Missouri called the Jet Doctor. If anyone is looking for a jet like this, or a jet period, check him out. All he does is specialize in setting up jet boats. His service is awsome and personalble! He has a lot of good stuff in his used section too. I found mine in the used section for 10,500.00 with a 7yr warranty on the motor. https://www.jetdoctor.net/




LOL! Side imaging in 4 inches of WATER! Awesome!

Thanks for the link!


----------



## bassboy1 (Feb 10, 2008)

Pont said:


> It's been nothin but a money pit since, but that will be over hopefully soon!


Not much chance of it ending soon. As was previously mentioned, Bust Open Another Thousand is until the day you sell your boat.




> I'm seriously considering putting on a 797c SI humminbird on it! LOL! Imagine, a jet with side imaging! I can go where you can't and see what you can't!


In 4 inches of water??
Can't you just lean over the side, and see bottom structure???


----------



## Jim (Feb 10, 2008)

bassboy1 said:


> In 4 inches of water??
> Can't you just lean over the side, and see bottom structure???



Nope! It's not the same! He needs to get that unit! It's almost mandatory.


----------



## Derek777 (Feb 10, 2008)

nice rig!


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 10, 2008)

Great lookin' rig! 4" of water....and going real fast! :shock: 

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 11, 2008)

That is one Bad A$$ boat!


I say get the side imaging sonar, it is mandatory!

What electronics are you running now?


----------



## Pont (Feb 11, 2008)

Ha! I think the majority is ruling on the side imaging! :lol: 

So far I have only the front depth finder. I bought the 747c humminbird so I can interlink it with the one from the drivers seat for gps waypoints. I mainly am doing that for big rivers and what not. I am directionally challenged, but not as bad as my girlfriend! Ooops, did I say that out loud? I am going to go with the side imaging for when I get into deep river holes or when the river breaks into a gravel pit. I fish a lot of lakes too and I like to get up in the skinny water of the tributary that feeds it. I like going where no one else can go. Especially when you live in indiana and the lakes there are soooooooooooo pressured! 

Anyway, if anyone in Indy wants a ride in her, shoot me a pm. My trollin motor batteries are supposed to be delivered today! It's like christmas! LOL!

Pont!


----------



## bassboy1 (Feb 12, 2008)

You will love that side imaging. I can't wait until I can afford my own. It is the most amazing sonar I have ever seen and used.


----------



## G3_Guy (Feb 13, 2008)

That's pretty sweet!!


----------



## shamoo (Feb 14, 2008)

B.O.A.T, my buddy just upgraded to a 24 volt MinnKota trolloing motor, 80 lbs thrust, with the transducer built in and the lift assist, plus an Lowrance Color fish finder($411) plus the cable to go with it for close to $1500 B.O.A.T yeah boy, I;m sure you'll like that side imaging


----------



## seif5034 (Apr 9, 2008)

such a pretty boat. man, if i lived just a little futher south i'd take you up on that ride offer.


----------



## IndyBassin (Jun 17, 2008)

Very nice boat, nice to see someone else from Indy on the boards.


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 17, 2008)

I went back and looked at the pics and just noticed the bimini top #-o . I guess I was too busy looking at the structure of the hull and cool diamond-deck on the boat, and completely missed the neat accessories, lol.


----------



## Tompatt (Jun 17, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> I went back and looked at the pics and just noticed the bimini top #-o . I guess I was too busy looking at the structure of the hull and cool diamond-deck on the boat, and completely missed the neat accessories, lol.



WOW. hah me too! nice. :mrgreen:


----------



## Pont (Jun 28, 2008)

New boat has been just awsome this year. I've got a 3rd and a 4th place finish in tournies so far this year. Got one on the Indy white white river tomorrow morning and I'm hoping to drop in more mojo into the boat with a 1st place finish, but who knows. 
It was funny because the first time I had it out on the river, Iwas idling up to the questionalble spots. I did make the mistake of trying to idle through a section that I should have been on plane. I sucked some crap up in the jet intake and had no power! Ran into a tree when the current was pushing me back and snapped a rod! ARG! Since then, I've learned to ride out the quesionable spots. The skinniest water I have gone through so far that I actually got out and somewhat measured was 5 inches. Man does your butthole ever pucker when you see that shallow water! LOL! 
It's really nice to have a boat that I can take almost anywhere except for like Erie and stuff like that, but I can really hit places that hardly have any pressure. Best trip out was just for fun smallie fishin. Each one of us had 20+ smallmouth around 2-3 lbs each. 2 of which were 4+ lbs. 

If anyone gets near Indy gimme a shout!


----------



## Jim (Jun 28, 2008)

Pont,
What tournament trail? Or is it a local club?


----------



## Pont (Jun 28, 2008)

Just local stuff. We don't have much water in Indy other than a couple small lakes and rivers, so it's tough fishing. Every cove seems to have a boat in it. Lots of pressure! I mean LOTS of pressure. You usually don't catch a fish without holes in there jaw. Hence the purchase of the jet so I can go where no man......Ok, i'll stop there, but next club tourny is on a river fed lake. Guess where I'm going? \/ :LOL22: #-o


----------



## Jim (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm really considering a jet boat for my next boat! 8)


----------



## Pont (Jun 28, 2008)

If you do, let me know. I'll give you plenty of things to consider.


----------



## Jim (Jun 28, 2008)

Send me some links if you can! That would be awesome!


----------



## Pont (Jun 28, 2008)

I bought my boat from the jet doctor at www.thejetdoctor.net, and will do most of my business there. He sells Blazer sports, legendcraft(my boat) and, weldcraft. The Blazer sport and legendcraft is virtually the same hull. Don't know anything about the weldcrafts but I'm sure there solid.
https://www.blazerjetboats.com/
https://www.trouttandsons.com/Boats/Blazer_boats.htm

And a drum roll please. Last and my personal favorite if I had 40 grand to drop on a boat! Watch the video on the Sport jon! OMG! The hulls on these boats are virtually indestructable. Now, that is within limits you know. If you take one out and your are drunk and you say something like, "Hey yall, whatch this", you can pretty much expect bad things! LOL! 
https://www.compeaus.com/sj_gallery.html


----------



## FishingBuds (Jun 28, 2008)

thats some cool boats 8)


----------



## Jim (Jul 1, 2008)

Pont, 

What size motor are you running? How fast are you going? How is the gas consumption? Do they make jest boats like that but carpeted inside like a regular bassboat?


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 1, 2008)

Jim, this tin boat has your name written all over it.....

https://www.blizzarddesigns.com/skinny.wmv

https://www.blizzarddesigns.com/elcapitan.wmv

:shock: :shock: :shock: 

I want one! (and the money tree that goes along with it to buy gas :lol: )


----------



## Pont (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm running a evinrude 60/40 E-tec. Boat is an 18 footer with a 12 gallon tank, 2 Agm batteries, onboard charger, 2 gravity fed livewells under each seat with added aerators. Top speed loaded is about 27 to 30. It just depends if I'm going upstream or down. Going out to the lake I usually burn 3gallons in an 8 hr day. Going to the river, I usually burn about 5 gallons. The jet doctor will customize your boat pretty much to however you want it, so if you want carpet throughout...done. 
Things I would have done different had I had the opportunity..... Extend the front deck further back and gone with a 90 horse e-tec, and ofcourse with a 90 horse jet, up the gas tank to 20 gallon.


----------



## Jim (Jul 1, 2008)

What do you roughly think a boat like the way you want it set up will go for?


----------



## jkbirocz (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey Jim check out these jet boats https://www.riverpro-boats.com/ I saw them on another forum and one of the members testdrove one and bought it on the spot. He has one of the Lo Pro models with a 200HP inboard jet. I met this guys friend and he told me it was amazing, these boats look like tanks.


----------



## Jim (Jul 1, 2008)

jkbirocz said:


> Hey Jim check out these jet boats https://www.riverpro-boats.com/ I saw them on another forum and one of the members testdrove one and bought it on the spot. He has one of the Lo Pro models with a 200HP inboard jet. I met this guys friend and he told me it was amazing, these boats look like tanks.



I saw those! They are fugly! :LOL2: Got to stay with the bass boat roots.......


----------



## Pont (Jul 2, 2008)

One of our local guides here on the river got a 17ft blazer sport with a 75 etec, big extended front deck, minnkota maxum 80lb thrust, trailer, dual live wells, 18gal tank, for just under 16,000 brand new. You can just buy the boat and trailer from the jet dr and deck it out with whatever you want for I think 3800.00. I got mine used and it normally sold for 14,000 new, and I paid 10,500, but no trolling motor or batteries. But I would suggest going with the 75horse at least. 

Heck buy it bare for 3800 and make it a tinboats project! 
Better yet, wait til November when he gets some of his 1 or 2yr old used stuff back. Then you can really get a deal. I saved about 3000.00 on a new boat. Drove out there in December, test drove it (brrrr), signed the papers and Merry christmas to me! LOL! 

If you are seriously interested, pm me and I'll shoot you my phone number and fill your brain with all the info you could probably ever want.

Hey all, look what time it is! Guess where I'm going this morning! Ha ha! Have fun at work today suuuuckers!  :lol: 8)


----------

